# NovaTac 120T & 120P arrived!! MORE Photos!!



## StuGatz (Aug 7, 2007)

Several of the new NovaTac EDC 120Ts and 120P arrived today and I am (so far) pleasantly surprised.

Great FAST shipping from John at Lighthound by the way. Many LARGE THANKS John... 

It comes in a nicely padded box with instructions. The light comes with a clip that has a ring to go around the body seam where the battery is replaced. It also comes with a spare O-ring. 

The T series has a (larger that I expected) rubber like button that feels as if it is a cover for a button underneath.

The finish is a gray (slightly greenish) color and the separate sections of the body do not appear to be matched exactly but that is not such an important issue to me personally…

The lights come with a crenulated bezel (greatly appreciated) but I would like slightly larger raised sections on a personal level.

I have not had a chance to attach the clip and I’m not sure that I will like it in that it does not seem as if it will remain stationary and might spin around on the flashlight body. 

The 120T activates immediately when the button is pressed and goes off when released as long as the button is depressed constantly. If the button is pressed and released, the light remains on. When left in the on condition, if the button is then pressed a second time and held… the strobe is activated until the button is released then the light stays on until the button is pressed again. 

I have not had a chance to compare these to my HDS EDC U60GT or U60XRGT but time will tell… 

I’ll add more to this as I figure this new light out and do some comparisons…

If anyone else has received their lights, please feel free to make your comments or suggestions known.

Some quick photos of the the 120T











Coming out of the box...















Side view of the button size. Much larger than the HDS U60 series...





I like the included bezel. Nice touch from the factory but I will prefer something a bit larger.





Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: NovaTac 120T & 120P arrived!! Photos!!*

Great pictures. Thanks for posting.

Does anybody have photos of, or a link to a Novatac in the Rogers grip?


----------



## Russianesq (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: NovaTac 120T & 120P arrived!! Photos!!*

wow, where is the UPS delivery

looks so gooooooooood
:twothumbs:sick2::twothumbs:sick2::twothumbs:sick2::twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## StuGatz (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: NovaTac 120T & 120P arrived!! Photos!!*



Art Vandelay said:


> Does anybody have photos of, or a link to a Novatac in the Rogers grip?




Here you go...

From the enclosed reference card





Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## DM51 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: NovaTac 120T & 120P arrived!! Photos!!*

Very good pics, very helpful info - many thanks.


----------



## whc (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: NovaTac 120T & 120P arrived!! Photos!!*

Nice, nut jealous at all ...

Some more pics of the 120P?...


----------



## Grox (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: NovaTac 120T & 120P arrived!! Photos!!*

Hi Stuart!

Does the 120P activate instantly when you press the button, like the 120T? Or do you have to force simple momentary or some other mode to make that work? If you force simple momentary is there then a lag between depressing the button and the light activating?

Waiting around for the interface was one of my main gripes with the HDS EDC series.


----------



## eltel999 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: NovaTac 120T & 120P arrived!! Photos!!*

Hi Stuart,

Superb pictures :thumbsup:

Do either of your lights have a purple tint to the beam? I've heard it talked about on a 120 lumen pre-production model and wondered if any thing has changed?

Cheers,

Terry


----------



## sledhead (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: NovaTac 120T & 120P arrived!! Photos!!*

Great post! 1st time I've seen the packaging and actual clip. Looks like the wait might actually be worth it! A picture of the 120P doing a tailstand would be appreciated.


----------



## StuGatz (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: NovaTac 120T & 120P arrived!! Photos!!*

I finally figured out how to attach the clip. I understand that the clip can (or has been) attached on the bezel end but I could not unscrew the bezel just now. 

I have to say that on a personal level I do not like this one any more than the original that came with the HDS lights. I think that the tip of the clip will unexpectedly catch on things if the tip is exposed (in my case I can guarantee it) and I do not like that the clip ring will rotate around the body of the light. There is also the ever so slightly sharp edge of the ring that protrudes from the body of the light. Some people may like it as an index mark or for retention but the “feel” is just not correct for me just now. I may change my (admittedly personal) opinion sometime later but for the time being, must say that I do not like it very much.











Best regards, 

Stuart


----------



## StuGatz (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: NovaTac 120T & 120P arrived!! Photos!!*

OK it was a long night with paperwork but I was recently able to take a look at the 120P. Please note that the following descriptions are based upon my humble (non-techie) observations. The comparisons to original HDS EDC flashlights are in reference to one of my own U60XRGT/GT and so the comparisons are strictly subjective in that regard although I always strive to make objective observations. 

The one that I have available did not come with the large O-ring that was included with the 120T because the O-ring is apparently for the firearm grip. However, it did have a clip. 

The 120P appears identical to the 120T (see above) other than the button. On a personal level I will probably use the 120T much more than the 120P. 

The 120P has a button identical in appearance (and apparent function) as my EDC U60XRGT and U60GT and it completely “tail-stands” with no “wobble” and it would appear that (on a level and clean) surface, the rubber button will not touch said surface.

There is no temporary (or “tactical” as many like to call it) press to the “on” function with this 120P. It comes “on” to a low setting when the button is pressed similar as the original EDC. A second press of the button will bring the light level up to what appears to be the brightest level (it matched the brightest light level of one of the 120Ts) but will return to the lower level when the button is released. 

After the light is on at the original level and when the button is pressed more that once the light level drops to a lower level than the initial level and the more presses that are performed, the lower the light level goes. Two rapid presses return the light level to the original mid-brightness. There appear to be a total of four brightness levels that are easy (for this non-techie guy) to figure out and remember how to use. In the use of this light I have noticed that the light level will return tom the mid-level with two rapid presses of the button. The light level seems to have a memory based upon the last level used. In other words when the light is turned off from the lowest light level it will return to the same light level when the button is pressed to the on position the next time. 

Comparison of the 120P (on the left) & 120T (on the right) buttons. 










The 120P in “tail-stand” position.





Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Oddjob (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: NovaTac 120T & 120P arrived!! Photos!!*

Thanks for the pics and info Stuart. I'm in Canada and will probably have to wait until next week. :sigh:


----------



## StuGatz (Aug 8, 2007)

I have not noticed any purple or off tint on either of the new lights that I have handled. The light cast from both devices appear identical.

Stuart


----------



## cave dave (Aug 8, 2007)

Got my 120 P today the tint is fantastic. Not purple at all. More impressions later.


----------



## Pumaman (Aug 8, 2007)

Stugatz,

Programming appears to be very nice. Huge improvement over the B-series of lights. My bezels will interchange with the HDS it appears. Another pleasant surprise, the beam and intensity appears the same as my 2 VO bin seoul-modded Mclux PDs. If they have the same runtime, that will be another plus.

Are there points of anodizing missing from the body of either of yours? My 120p has many shiny points of missing ano on the body, but not on the tail or battery section. Not a big problem, just dissapointing in a light of this price.

The clip is pretty poor, but not useless. I think that the free rotation of it will end up with lights with clip ring marks in the anodizing.

Overall a very nice light, lets hope a new clip shows up.

I put up some pics and a beamshot comparison:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171623


----------



## cave dave (Aug 8, 2007)

Gripe #1: I think the Novatac is harder program if you want a specific light level. In the HDS you click once to advance and 2 to retreat then hold to set. With the Novatac you have to hold the button down and count the flickers as they quickly go by and release just at the right time.

I was trying to get 42 lumens but have no idea if I got 30 or 60 instead.

Gripe #2: Spring falls out when you replace battery.

Gripe #3: Had to do a battery detect reset to set for LiIon. (There are some major advantages to this though. And I will only have to do it once) 

Gripe #4: Could not get bezel off with mousepad trick.

Gripe #5: Emitter a tad off center. Doesn't seem to affect beam.


----------



## GJW (Aug 9, 2007)

The annodizing on mine is pretty well-matched with no obvious flaws.
The tint is very warm with no purple. If anything, there's a tad too much yellow for my liking -- very much like an incandescent.
*And the body threading matches the HDS lights.*
My U60 head works with the 120P tail and my 120P head works with my U60 tail.
With the new bezel nut, the 120P is about 1/8" shorter than my U60 with a titanium bezel nut.
And the disorienting strobe is a bit faster than the Gladius.
Overall I'm pretty darn pleased.


----------



## BytorJr (Aug 9, 2007)

You can reprogram your "P" series to basically start in the last mode. Option "4" if I remember right off the top of my head. Personally, I have Options 4 & 7 enabled. You can also reprogram one level to be the disorienting strobe if you so choose.

Hope this helps.

Cave Dave..I totally agree that it's FASTER to reprogram, just not to a specific level. You have to go on "feel" I guess.


----------



## kelmo (Aug 9, 2007)

I got a 85P today. My anodizing was less than perfect. There is a blotch on the endcap where it appears the anodizing didn't fully take place (a birth mark?!) and there is a bare spot on the main body. My emitter is slightly off center. OK enough of the nit picky stuff.

The beam is absolutely gorgeous! The tint rivals my B42 XRGT. It puts out a nice wide cone of light. I was able to reprogram it the way I wanted in about 10 minutes. This sucker is bright. My 1st impression is a great one. This is an instant favorite. I set the disorienting strobe to activate in place of max output and programmed max output in place of the factory minimun setting. So for me its on-10 lumens, double click - 30 lumens, triple click - 85 lumens, momentary - disorienting strobe. And I locked the tailcap switch. The ease of returning to factory default settings really helps if you screw up the programming process.

I'm glad I pre-ordered.

kelmo


----------



## StuGatz (Aug 9, 2007)

Well now… I have stumbled upon another issue. It would seem that the 2X 123 battery tube and the 18650 battery tube for the original HDS EDC series will fit the new NovaTac EDC like a glove!!!

The 120T worked like a charm and all modes worked just like it did with the factory battery tube.

I find more and more things to like about this new light every time I work with it.

HDS EDC with the 2X123 & 18650 battery tubes






Extended battery tube on the NovaTac light. Fits and functions perfectly





Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## StuGatz (Aug 9, 2007)

The larger sized bezels that had been purchased for the HDS lights fit the NovaTac EDC perfectly as well.

Stuart


----------



## DM51 (Aug 9, 2007)

Stuart, that is amazing news that the old HDS tubes will fit the new Novatacs. After all the statements to the contrary, the rumour, counter-rumour, speculation etc etc, it is GREAT to hear this. Many thanks again for your very informative posts.


----------



## Dark Vapor (Aug 9, 2007)

I agree with Cave Dave on gripes 1,2 and 5. Haven't done 3 & 4 yet. The tint on my 120P is slightly purplished when compared to my B42 XRGT & later model U60, but won't be a factor during uses. Good to know that the HDS tubes are compatible, but I will EDC in OEM form. Maybe someone can confirm, but I think the diameter is a tad larger than the HDS. I use a translucent water bottle cap to protect the lens and to diffuse the light on my B42. It's a snug fit but the same cap seems to be a tight fit on the 120P.

Also, comparing the 120P max setting with the Lumapower D-Mini on high (OP reflector), the latter was brighter. However, the 120P has the other settings that make it, IMO, a good general purpose light. Hope y'all get yours.


----------



## Imworking (Aug 9, 2007)

One note about the extended tube. I put mine on and when I set my light down, the slightest bump on to the tail end of the light on a hard surface caused the light to dim. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Dark Vapor (Aug 9, 2007)

I did the battery detect reset with a fully charged rcr123 and it was kinda confusing but finally got it right (I hope).

One other thing I found out (don't know if anyone else had tried it) in the simple momentary mode, is that if you press the switch twice fairly quickly in succession, you can access the "maximum" setting; let go and it turns off. I like this feature. I tried doing it for the other settings but only max comes on. HDS does not have this feature, it merely turns the light off (I tried it on the HDS before getting the P120).


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't think the new nova tac head can take more the 4 or so vts becarefull with them tubes


----------



## zk188 (Aug 9, 2007)

Do the ti bezels fit.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 9, 2007)

zk188 said:


> Do the ti bezels fit.


Yes. Bezels and battery tubes are interchangeable. Some people are having trouble getting the Novatac bezels off, though.


----------



## cave dave (Aug 9, 2007)

The HDS tube will fit on the Novatac, but not vice versa when I tried it. Do all the Novatac tubes have a really really thin lip at the end of the battery tube. It seems like a bad design or a machining flaw.


----------



## eltel999 (Aug 9, 2007)

zk188 said:


> Do the ti bezels fit.









They fit just fine  and seem to increase the light output???
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171742

Terry


----------



## StuGatz (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm thinking that a couple of screw holes (for the original style HDS clip or one of the aftermarket Ti clips) on the section where the activation button is located might be perfect for people that prefer the bezel down carry. 

I'm not sure if the body walls on that section are thick enough but that would be a big step to make this light perfect. It might be better to run the drill/tap holes closer to the HDS design and use one of the reverse/double aftermarket clips. 

Perhaps something similar to the clip mount on the bottom or left side of the photos...
















Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## DM51 (Aug 10, 2007)

It will be a brave man who first drills those holes to take the old clips. 

Stuart, your 120T looks nice with the Ti bezel on it. I think I'll wait a while before fitting one on mine - I want to give it a proper road-test first to make sure there are no other issues with it before I risk voiding the warranty.


----------



## segan (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: NovaTac 120T & 120P arrived!! Photos!!*



StuGatz said:


> Here you go...
> 
> From the enclosed reference card
> 
> ...



There is also a pdf on the novatac website explaining the technique

http://www.novatac.com/downloads/ThorpeTechniqueWeb2.pdf


----------



## whc (Aug 11, 2007)

DM51 said:


> It will be a brave man who first drills those holes to take the old clips.


turbodog already did, see this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171813


----------



## StuGatz (Aug 11, 2007)

Outstanding to see that some (qualified) folks have started to modify this new light so soon.

BTW... I'm not personally satisfied with the handgun grip that the company suggested but that is a personal opinion. 

Stuart


----------



## StuGatz (Aug 12, 2007)

Just for info... and for the benefit of anyone that has not already encountered this issue...

The 2X 123 HDS battery tube and quite possibly the 18650 battery tubes should _NOT_ be used with the NovaTac lights. Apparently the extended HDS battery tubes will submit more than the 4.5 volts acceptable for the NovaTac lights.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2112164&postcount=4

If anyone has information to the contrary or just what negative reaction would occur with prolonged use of an extended tube for the NovaTac, please let us know.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 13, 2007)

StuGatz said:


> Just for info... and for the benefit of anyone that has not already encountered this issue...
> 
> The 2X 123 HDS battery tube and quite possibly the 18650 battery tubes should _NOT_ be used with the NovaTac lights. Apparently the extended HDS battery tubes will submit more than the 4.5 volts acceptable for the NovaTac lights.
> 
> ...


Howdy Stuart, while I'm certainly no expert in this area, I was under the impression that the HDS battery tubes pose no danger in themselves, but that it was important to make sure that only batteries with a total voltage of 4.5volts or less should be inserted into them when being used with the Novatac lights, which can accept 1.8-4.5 volts according to published specs..

So, I think a 17670 (?) cell fits the 2x123 tube, and since it should present a 3.7-4.2 voltage, it should work fine with the Novatac..... and as far as I know, most 18650 cells are 3.7-4.2 volts also... so again, they should pose no problems when used singly with an HDS 18650 tube... as I believe the Novatac is actually rated up to 4.5 volts.. so a nice extra measure of headroom to boot.

The problem with using the 2x123 tube, of course, is that one might forget and inadvertently put in two CR123 or RCR123 cells (6 V and 7.4-8.4 V total respectively).... which is probably why Novatac won't be offering that type of tube.

Anyway, I could easily be wrong about this, but those were my impressions from reading lots of threads here on CPF.


----------



## Steve L (Aug 13, 2007)

Derek Dean said:


> Howdy Stuart, while I'm certainly no expert in this area, I was under the impression that the HDS battery tubes pose no danger in themselves, but that it was important to make sure that only batteries with a total voltage of 4.5volts or less should be inserted into them when being used with the Novatac lights, which can accept 1.8-4.5 volts according to published specs..
> 
> So, I think a 17670 (?) cell fits the 2x123 tube, and since it should present a 3.7-4.2 voltage, it should work fine with the Novatac..... and as far as I know, most 18650 cells are 3.7-4.2 volts also... so again, they should pose no problems when used singly with an HDS 18650 tube... as I believe the Novatac is actually rated up to 4.5 volts.. so a nice extra measure of headroom to boot.
> 
> ...


Yes, thats the way I understand it too. A Lithium Ion has a fully charged voltage of 4.2v(RCR123,14500,17670,18650...)the difference being the Mah rating,the bigger the number the longer the runtimes. The thing is if they go by the logic that you can't make an 18650 tube because someone will put 2 RCR123's in it, then you can't make a 2 AA tube because someone might put 2 14500's in it.:shakehead


----------



## StuGatz (Aug 13, 2007)

Derek and Steve,

Thank you gentlemen… That helps to alleviate some apprehension regarding this issue on my part. 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## ensile (Aug 13, 2007)

I will order one now, because those stainless bezels are very nice, can I ask who made those? 

...I hope lighthound has stock


----------



## StuGatz (Aug 13, 2007)

I obtained these from our very own RPM. However, I do not know if he still has any. 

Lighthound has some that are very similar. 

Stuart


----------



## Pwallwin (Oct 30, 2007)

Just to clarify - The 'Programmable' Nova comes with a flush clickie, while the 'Tactical' Nova comes with a stick out clickie? :candle:


----------



## WadeF (Oct 30, 2007)

Novatac is using a SSC U-bin right? Can't wait to see them with a V-bin someday.  I might bite if that happens down the road.


----------



## Xygen (Oct 30, 2007)

Pwallwin said:


> Just to clarify - The 'Programmable' Nova comes with a flush clickie, while the 'Tactical' Nova comes with a stick out clickie? :candle:



Correct!


----------



## Pwallwin (Oct 30, 2007)

Xygen said:


> Correct!


 
Thanks! Now I just have to decide on the P or T model... :duh2:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Oct 30, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Novatac is using a SSC U-bin right? Can't wait to see them with a V-bin someday.  I might bite if that happens down the road.


V-bins when and where!looking now.


----------



## Pwallwin (Oct 30, 2007)

So another thing...I keep seeing runtimes vs lumens graphs where the lumens value decreases over runtime of battery life. I thought the Novatac's were supposed to be totally regulated?


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 30, 2007)

pwallwin the light will drop down to the next setting when battery gets to low to keep it going on that level that way you will always have some light to work with. maybe that is what you are seeing.


----------



## Pwallwin (Oct 30, 2007)

thermal guy said:


> pwallwin the light will drop down to the next setting when battery gets to low to keep it going on that level that way you will always have some light to work with. maybe that is what you are seeing.


 
That's maybe it then. Thanks. 

This is one of the graphs I was looking at. http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Novatac EDC-120 Beta - Max.png 

There were a couple of others here: http://www.light-reviews.com/novatac_120p/review.html


----------



## gunga (Oct 30, 2007)

Pwallwin said:


> Thanks! Now I just have to decide on the P or T model... :duh2:


 
There is also a basic EDC version. It also has a protruding tail cap with light levels: 10, 42, max, and emergency strobe (non-programmable).


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 30, 2007)

yep thats whats happening. and thats what i like about these lights.you will never just be walking along and bam no light. not so good in a real light situation.


----------



## Pwallwin (Oct 31, 2007)

gunga said:


> There is also a basic EDC version. It also has a protruding tail cap with light levels: 10, 42, max, and emergency strobe (non-programmable).


 
Yeh I know. It's boring though. :naughty: (Not really I'm sure, but in comparison to the P model...)

The tactical is perfect, but then from my understanding the Programmable can be programmed exactly the same as the Tactical just without the Tailcap. Is that right?


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, that's right, the 120P can be programmed that way.


----------



## Pwallwin (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Sparrow.

Gonna visit Lighthound right now...


----------



## Pwallwin (Oct 31, 2007)

Could I use a MP Brand 700 mAh Unprotected Rechargeable Battery with it guys?

I have a few from Lighthound. I don't know what voltage they are though.


----------



## Xygen (Oct 31, 2007)

Pwallwin said:


> Could I use a MP Brand 700 mAh Unprotected Rechargeable Battery with it guys?
> 
> I have a few from Lighthound. I don't know what voltage they are though.


Yes! As stated in the manual unprotected cell should be preferred because the light itself protects the cell. But it's important to do a battery-detect-reset so that the electronic knows which kind of cell is used (primary or rechargeable).
The manual also states, that it's not sure that all protected cells are really compatible to the internal protection circuit of the light. But I didn't have any problems with mine.


----------



## Pwallwin (Nov 6, 2007)

Just received my light! It's excellent! I love the clicky and I'm glad I didn't choose the tactical.

Really sturdy little torch.

I've got my settings all figured out, now I just need to get the pocket clip on! Away to do that...

:thumbsup:


----------



## cat (Nov 18, 2007)

gunga said:


> There is also a basic EDC version. It also has a protruding tail cap with light levels: 10, 42, max, and emergency strobe (non-programmable).



How low does the P version go?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 18, 2007)

cat said:


> How low does the P version go?


.08 lumens!


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 18, 2007)

You know when i first got started with hds lights i tried the lowest level of .08 and it was not that bad for adapted eyes. than when i got my 120p and set it to the same setting it was much brighter and is realy all i need for my midnight stroles to the bathroom. great light!


----------



## cat (Nov 18, 2007)

_*o*_*K!* When I read the email that just came in, I thought it said 8 lumens. I was about to say _damn_, the Edgetac does 3, but.._ok_, a real Low. :thumbsup: 
Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Sig Sauer (Jul 22, 2008)

Are these runtimes correct for 120T?'

Performance / Runtime:
Primary setting: 120 lumens / 30 minutes runtime
Secondary setting: 10 lumens / 14 hours runtime
Minimum setting: 0.3 lumens / 240 hours runtime

What happens after 30 minutes of use on 120 lumen? Will it gradually get lower until 10 lumen or does it switch from 120 lumen to 10 lumen?

Does anybody know how many hours it has left on 10 lumen after running out of 120 lumen output?

I have searched for beamshots for the 10 lumen mode but can't find any (don't need white wall pictures).


----------



## Patriot (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, the runtimes are fairly accurate. The light steps down from 120 gradually until eventually turning off.


----------



## Sig Sauer (Jul 22, 2008)

Can you program a 120T in the same way as a 120P?

If not, can you buy a tactical button for a 120P? Will it then work as a regular 120T with tactical button and always come on at high lvl but with the option to program other outputs?


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jul 22, 2008)

After the light can no longer sustain 120lm, it will drop to half output and hold that as long as it can, then it will halve again, and so on, unless you turn it down yourself to extend runtime. This behavior is the same for all 120s, even the versions that don't allow you to manually select some of the levels it will drop to. So no it won't gradually drop to 10lm, it will go 120, 60, 30, 15, 7.5, etc.



Sig Sauer said:


> Can you program a 120T in the same way as a 120P?


No, if it's not a P it is not Programmable.



Sig Sauer said:


> If not, can you buy a tactical button for a 120P? Will it then work as a regular 120T with tactical button and always come on at high lvl but with the option to program other outputs?


Yes you can get a tactical tailcap for the P from lighthound for $20, but the anodizing won't match. You can see what it looks like here. It will continue to work like a P with a longer button, nothing more. If you want to, you can program the levels however you like, set it to always come on at high (or any other level), and then turn off the programming menus; that'd basically give you a customized T.


----------



## Sig Sauer (Jul 22, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> After the light can no longer sustain 120lm, it will drop to half output and hold that as long as it can, then it will halve again, and so on, unless you turn it down yourself to extend runtime. This behavior is the same for all 120s, even the versions that don't allow you to manually select some of the levels it will drop to. So no it won't gradually drop to 10lm, it will go 120, 60, 30, 15, 7.5, etc.
> 
> 
> No, if it's not a P it is not Programmable.
> ...



Sounds good!

Does anyone know where you can buy the extension to make it use 2 CR123 batteries?

How much does the extension build and how will the runtime change?


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jul 22, 2008)

Sig Sauer said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy the extension to make it use 2 CR123 batteries?
> 
> How much does the extension build and how will the runtime change?


Do Not Put 2 CR123s In A NovaTac. Best case scenario, you'll get an entertaining explosion. More likely, the light will just undramatically cease to work and your warranty will be voided. The larger bodies were made by HDS for HDSes, which can handle the voltage of two CR primaries. The bodies will fit on the NovaTacs, but you have to run them on a 17670 (unless you get creative and make a custom spring that allows an 18650 to fit).

That said, you can get the bodies at Lighthound. However, they're not 100% reliable. The spring often takes some adjusting and fiddling to get it to work and it's been suggested that these bodies were taken from the reject bin, possibly due to the spring design not being quite right.

I'm not certain how much it increases runtime, but I've seen some test results and I remember it being somewhere around 2 hours at 120lm. I've never tested it myself, but my own experience just using it normally makes it seem like mine does not get anywhere near that. Really don't know though.

Edit: If you're asking how much length the body adds, I'd estimate somewhere around 1.5". I added a quick shot (here) I had of the longer body on an HDS, which is the same length as the NT aside from its lack of protruding bezel.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sig Sauer (Jul 22, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> Do Not Put 2 CR123s In A NovaTac. Best case scenario, you'll get an entertaining explosion. More likely, the light will just undramatically cease to work and your warranty will be voided. The larger bodies were made by HDS for HDSes, which can handle the voltage of two CR primaries. The bodies will fit on the NovaTacs, but you have to run them on a 17670 (unless you get creative and make a custom spring that allows an 18650 to fit).
> 
> That said, you can get the bodies at Lighthound. However, they're not 100% reliable. The spring often takes some adjusting and fiddling to get it to work and it's been suggested that these bodies were taken from the reject bin, possibly due to the spring design not being quite right.



I see. Thanks for the warning about the 2 CR123s.

Any drop-ins available for the 120?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 22, 2008)

Sig Sauer said:


> Are What happens after 30 minutes of use on 120 lumen? Will it gradually get lower until 10 lumen or does it switch from 120 lumen to 10 lumen? Does anybody know how many hours it has left on 10 lumen after running out of 120 lumen output?


120P runtimes are in my CR123A round-up review linked in my signature.


----------



## Sig Sauer (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone know the runtime with the extension and a recharegable 17670 battery?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 23, 2008)

Sig Sauer said:


> Does anyone know the runtime with the extension and a recharegable 17670 battery?




Judging by Selfbuilt's test data and taking mah's into account, it would last 170-180 minutes.


Edit, I see now that Thermal Guy tested his to 140 minutes.


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 27, 2008)

120p light
level 1
93F water
1500mah 17650 batterystation protected li-ion
2x123 tube

140 min runtime before stepdown!!!


----------



## jeryray (Aug 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if the 120T has the off 5 minute programmable timer the EDC had?

TIA


----------



## xevious (Sep 11, 2008)

jeryray said:


> Does anyone know if the 120T has the off 5 minute programmable timer the EDC had?
> 
> TIA


No... unfortunately, it's not programmable, being preset with the different light levels. When the light is on, it's on until you shut it off manually.


----------

